# محاضرات مادة المساحة المستوية pdf او powerpoint



## عيدان السبعاوي (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين المساحيين ارجو ممن يملك محاضرات مادة المساحة المستوية pdf او powerpoint رفعها لي مع كل تقدير
لاني كلت بتدريس المادة واحب اوسع معلوماتي واكون ضابطها


----------



## السندباد المساحي (5 مارس 2012)

*يمنع استخدام عناوين للمواضيع بشكل لا تبين محتوى الموضوع ، مثل ( ساعدوني – ممكن مساعدة .. الخ ) ، سيقوم المشرف بحذفها أو تعديلها أو دمجها مع مشاركات أخرى وفق ما يراه مناسباً بدون الرجوع لكاتب الموضوع .*​


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (6 مارس 2012)

عنوان خطا
يا ريت يلغى الموضوع


----------



## e_sak2011 (11 مارس 2012)

اين الحاضرات ياحيوان


----------

